# I am from Spain



## julyAnna

hi
I'd like to say this in turkish
thanks


----------



## addicted to french!

ben ispanyolum or 
ben ispanyadan geliyorum


----------



## julyAnna

thanks
but
what means ?
ben kolombiya da yasidorum?
thanks


----------



## addicted to french!

it means "i live in Colombia" 
you're welcome


----------



## Volcano

mjbaraja said:


> thanks
> but
> what means ?
> ben kolombiya da yasidorum?
> thanks



*Ben Kolombiya'da yaşıyorum*


----------



## AlpArslan

addicted to french! said:


> ben ispanyolum or
> ben ispanyadan geliyorum



Ben İspanyolum = _I am Spanish_
Ben İspanya'dan geliyorum = _I come from Spain_

Note that:
_I am from Spain_ = Ben İspanya'danım (although this is the exact grammatical translation, a phrase like this is never used. The above phrases are all good.)


----------



## julyAnna

thank you so much for your help
but
how I say
" I am "

Beni ________________um???


and "spanyol" is the adjective ??


----------



## AlpArslan

Well, in order to understand, firstly you must unlearn what you have learned, because Turkish grammar structure is very different from English, German, French, Spanish etc. As Turkish people's and consequently Turkish language's roots goes back to Asia, it is more similar with Japanese and Chinese, structure-wise.

_"The distinctive characteristics of Turkish are vowel harmony and extensive agglutination. The basic word order of Turkish is Subject Object Verb."_

So, about your question.
I = Ben
am = -um/-im
Spanish = İspanyol

I *am* Spanish = Ben İspanyol*um*

I hope this helps.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_grammar#Word-order


----------

